# Freshly bagged mk3!



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be updating this as I make a few changes, I've had the bags in for less then 72 hours. Still need to notch my frame, remove FSB, camber the rears and camber the fronts a little more. The goal is to have the fender sit between the tire and the wheel  

Specs:
Air lift front and rears
Manual management
Bag riders


Some shots from Fixxfest this year here in good ol' Florida :wave:


IMG_4836 by RockOcean.com, on Flickr

IMG_4938 by RockOcean.com, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good man. Glad you finally took that tow hook off  When notching the frame, take a grinder and take a little bit off of the tie rod area. It will help get you that much lower :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

chrisVWkitch said:


> Looks good man. Glad you finally took that tow hook off  When notching the frame, take a grinder and take a little bit off of the tie rod area. It will help get you that much lower :thumbup:


Haha yeah, I didnt want to take it off till I found a new set of dummys. Cool thanks for the heads up bro! :thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

trim for the control arm as well. control arm interferes with the subframe upon LOW

looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

How do you like the manual management? Any pics of your switch location?


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

jettahead99 said:


> Haha yeah, I didnt want to take it off till I found a new set of dummys. Cool thanks for the heads up bro! :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

EDM_v-dub said:


> How do you like the manual management? Any pics of your switch location?


I love it acctually, I have ridden with friends that have digital and switch speed and while I think they are awesome, the manual set up is too simple. That and it is very affordable, seeing as to how Im in school I dont have $3k+ to drop on suspension. 

My set up isnt 100% done yet, I was in a time crunch to finish the bags for Fixxfest and everything is pretty much just thrown in the cupholder area. Going to get started on the details this coming weekend. If you still want a pictures let me know, I must warn you, its not pretty I just needed the car functional for the event :laugh::thumbup:



hyphytrain203 said:


> trim for the control arm as well. control arm interferes with the subframe upon LOW
> 
> looks awesome :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> good stuff


Thanks Will! Bag Riders was a great help and they lived up to their hype of great customer service


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

One more I found :wave:


fixx113256 by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

jettahead99 said:


> If you still want a pictures let me know, I must warn you, its not pretty I just needed the car functional for the event :laugh::thumbup:


Post em up man. I'm just looking for ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

EDM_v-dub said:


> Post em up man. I'm just looking for ideas. :thumbup:


Lol alright, I'll post some when I get off work.



[email protected] said:


> Looks great man :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for adding another MKIII to the club. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

To get the fender between tire and the lip in the front is going to take more camber in the front than the strut will allow. You'll have to enlarge the bolt holes where the strut attaches to the knuckle. For the rear, you won't need camber to achieve the fender sitting between the tire and lip. Just the right offsets and a perfectly centered rear beam.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> Thanks for adding another MKIII to the club. :thumbup:


My pleasure 



reynolds9000 said:


> To get the fender between tire and the lip in the front is going to take more camber in the front than the strut will allow. You'll have to enlarge the bolt holes where the strut attaches to the knuckle. For the rear, you won't need camber to achieve the fender sitting between the tire and lip. Just the right offsets and a perfectly centered rear beam.


I'm going a different route, these wheels will be getting traded in a week or two. Thanks though. These new wheels Im getting have a better offset and size so it should fit better.



Squirrel Nuts said:


> :beer:


:thumbup:



ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally got a photoshoot in


6408594771_7475a80e80_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


6408593625_d87620d118_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


6408594005_4d5d855918_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


6408594411_b5499ed328_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


6408595477_5d4a6b0fa9_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


6408596265_ec0e3df5d6_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


6408596649_528cc9af70_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr

Hope you guys like!

Still havent notched the frame and all that good stuff but yeah


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You should kick the camber in as negative as it will go. You'll be able to tuck all the tire in the front.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks great man


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful.

That wheel fitment is amazing.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> You should kick the camber in as negative as it will go. You'll be able to tuck all the tire in the front.


x2 the fronts are screaming for help.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love those wheels!

Looks really good, maybe I'll see you around one day. I live in Clearwater and go to Tampa a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> 6408593625_d87620d118_b by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks awesome :thumbup: Sits really good fully aired out


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> You should kick the camber in as negative as it will go. You'll be able to tuck all the tire in the front.





VR6OOM said:


> Looks great man





PSU said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> That wheel fitment is amazing.





nap83 said:


> x2 the fronts are screaming for help.





thepirate said:


> Love those wheels!
> 
> Looks really good, maybe I'll see you around one day. I live in Clearwater and go to Tampa a lot. :thumbup:





baggedug said:


> :thumbup:





bagged_hag said:


> Looks awesome :thumbup: Sits really good fully aired out


Thanks everyone!

Yeah as stated in the first post I plan on doing all that good stuff. I've been busy and have had no time to mess with it. New wheels will be on soon so I'm not cambering anything else until they are on and I'll tweak it from there :thumbup: New wheels have better offsets and a better width up front so I may not need to run -3 degrees of camber anymore so we shall see, I'll update this from time to time


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You make me want to get the flat center caps for my ML's. :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i like the way it sits now to be honest. perfect amount of rake and poke.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> You make me want to get the flat center caps for my ML's. :thumbup:


Do it! Looking back on it now, I should have got them silver, cleaner look but I like them none the less 



corrado_sean2 said:


> i like the way it sits now to be honest. perfect amount of rake and poke.


Thanks Sean :thumbup::wave: I need some Rotiforms in my life!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm deff happy with this look. Not sure if the white is going to stay, I'll see what I come up with, anyway.

16x8 front
16x9.5 rears

391933_248686775194635_100001599425897_735926_2136063923_n


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

nice! wheels look on point! :beer:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Really liked before now really love:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I stole one of your pics. Try and stop me


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

hyphytrain203 said:


> nice! wheels look on point! :beer:


Thank ya 



joeybags said:


> Really liked before now really love:heart:


You and me both :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> I stole one of you pics. Try and stop me


It's an honor, steal away :wave:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jayy said:


> very nice


Thank ya sir


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ChristopherWallace (Jun 28, 2011)

any trunk set up shots?


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing worth posting, it still not done, probably getting another compressor and tank as well. 

I'll post pics of the proggress as it gets done, working like crazy lately the cars been on the back burner seeing as I have a girlfriend and Christmas is around the corner :laugh: But yeah I havent driven the car in like a week. Cracked my radiator some how and I have a really bad air leak in one of my front bags. Air lift should be sending me a replacement tommo, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Few more so I'll whore 



They see me rollin' dey hatin'


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Few more so I'll whore
> 
> 
> 
> the sign photoshopped in the back that says mkIII gti is sick as ****! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> jettahead99 said:
> 
> 
> > Few more so I'll whore
> ...


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

Sure did haha stuff like that is what makes pictures from good to great, that and a dope ass car 😉


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> Sure did haha stuff like that is what makes pictures from good to great, that and a dope ass car &#55357;&#56841;


Thank you :thumbup:

In desperate need of frame notch! Hopefully Tomo..*fingers crossed*


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> In desperate need of frame notch! Hopefully Tomo..*fingers crossed*


Just get a drill with a 1.5" hole cutting bit an then weld in some sheet metal, then BOOM frame notch  haha and aren't those jeep wheels?


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha nah, I'll wait for my friend to do it, he's done countless notches.

And no they are Porsche wheels, Gotti J55a's to be exact. 3pc. :thumbup:


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

mind sharing wheel technical info? offsets and widths?

looks great dude!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Murphy95 said:


> mind sharing wheel technical info? offsets and widths?
> 
> looks great dude!


Thanks man:thumbup:
Fronts:
16x8
around +18 et after adapters

Rears:
16x9.5
around +12 et after adapters

I say around bc I'm not entirely sure, unsure of how thick the adapters are and couldnt realy read the wheel ets bc of axle grease and brake dust build up. I'm going by what the Schmidts were, 15 front and 10 rears :thumbup:


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Haha nah, I'll wait for my friend to do it, he's done countless notches.
> 
> And no they are Porsche wheels, Gotti J55a's to be exact. 3pc. :thumbup:


Just an option its not too hard 😉 lol and ahh my bad man lol I saw a gti on jeep wheels killin it an they look very similar


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> Just an option its not too hard &#55357;&#56841; lol and ahh my bad man lol I saw a gti on jeep wheels killin it an they look very similar


Yeah but Im mechanicly retarted :banghead:

Yeah its all good man, I belive thats my friends Anderew's mk3 that he sold a while back. Two3seven or something like that is his name :thumbup: Amazing car and a good guy :beer:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally over a month later I dropped the car off at a buddys shop so he can do the notch, putting the finishing touches on the gauge placement/hatch set up as well. I had to get a new front bag from Airlift as well. Defective bag, so the car has been down over 2 weeks. :banghead:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Curious what was wrong with the bag?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Judging by how much you're able to tuck in the rear, i'd say you're around et20 or possibly higher. Considering you're on a 9.5 and it tucks more than my 9 with e15. do you have any close up shots of the rear poke?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Curious what was wrong with the bag?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Leaking from the top where the strut mount is, dont know realy, I dont see a hole, just defective from what airlift says. 



reynolds9000 said:


> Judging by how much you're able to tuck in the rear, i'd say you're around et20 or possibly higher. Considering you're on a 9.5 and it tucks more than my 9 with e15. do you have any close up shots of the rear poke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


You may be right, like I said it was just an estimate judging from my old Schmidts.
No shots unfortunetly, I'm doing a couple shoots in the next coming weeks after I finish the interior set up, keep an eye out on the web 


Made some progress tonight, still need some trimming here and there but you get the idea.
If you're wondering, that hole there is for my push start.


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Leaking from the top where the strut mount is, dont know realy, I dont see a hole, just defective from what airlift says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interestinggg lol now get that frame notched an post pics so i wont be mislead on facebook! hahaha


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> interestinggg lol now get that frame notched an post pics so i wont be mislead on facebook! hahaha


lol Patience duuuude haha Its coming along, slowly but surely


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> lol Patience duuuude haha Its coming along, slowly but surely


good! lol better see this thing at some shows this summer!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> good! lol better see this thing at some shows this summer!


Ill be at SoWo and H2o no doubt! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

jettahead99 said:


> Leaking from the top where the strut mount is, dont know realy, I dont see a hole, just defective from what airlift says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just became my hero.


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Ill be at SoWo and H2o no doubt! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


I'll be at sowo h20i and vag fair so I'll be lookin out for ya lol I'd like to see this car in person :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

miatafreak said:


> You just became my hero.


:laugh: Thanks, cant wait to get everything done!

I'll be there Alex, hoping I have enough time for a respray/body work.


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

I'm gonna have wheels and hopefully a respray by sowo but I'll def be resprayed by vag fair


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> I'm gonna have wheels and hopefully a respray by sowo but I'll def be resprayed by vag fair


When/where is VAG fair? How big is it? I'm only going out of state for huge events dont want to take a crazy long trip and it not be worth the effort.


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure just yet but it's a pretty big one dude you should go. My friend Freddie win the cabby class last year


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

FINALLY got a frame notch, removed the sway bar as well. Im a pubic hair away from laying frame. Im thinking once I get an alignment and my camber back to -3 and the fenders arent on the tire it should lay frame no problem. Stay tuned! :wave:


Put the Kanye shades/fogs/center reflector/ and amber corners in as well. ****ty pic


----------



## ChristopherWallace (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

In for updated pics! :heart:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Took better quality pics today, ALMOST laying frame I need camberrr


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Drop that frame! Finally notched, no fsb, and -3 camber


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looks great! love the gottis too :thumbup:


----------



## PoohDizzle (May 28, 2009)

Love this car! :beer:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

jettahead99 said:


> Took better quality pics today, ALMOST laying frame I need camberrr


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

did you drop your front tire pressure for your most recent shoot? lol


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good :beer:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> did you drop your front tire pressure for your most recent shoot? lol


 :laugh: No, 3/4 of the wheels need to be re sealed, so they leak. Its a real pita, but I dont have spare wheels to have the car sit on while I do it. I plan to refinish the wheels anyway so Im waiting till I have the money for everything, I dont want to take them apart twice. :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

randomuser5342 said:


> this car id hit it:wave:





Jayy said:


> looks good :beer:


 :thumbup: 

Thanks guys! Updated quality pics coming soon!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


>





PoohDizzle said:


> Love this car! :beer:





ericshell said:


> looks great! love the gottis too :thumbup:


 Thanks guys! 

1 more before bed, Hella blues!


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> :laugh: No, 3/4 of the wheels need to be re sealed, so they leak. Its a real pita, but I dont have spare wheels to have the car sit on while I do it. I plan to refinish the wheels anyway so Im waiting till I have the money for everything, I dont want to take them apart twice. :thumbup:


 Hahaha ok I was just wondering cause they looked a little low  but it looks real good man it's comin along nicely! An get those gottis resealed ASAP dude! Lol :cheers:


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

Ps hella blues look dope homie :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> Hahaha ok I was just wondering cause they looked a little low  but it looks real good man it's comin along nicely! An get those gottis resealed ASAP dude! Lol :cheers:





mk3FTW. said:


> Ps hella blues look dope homie :thumbup:


 Im hoping to get them apart next week, buying tires for my spare rollers and taking my time. Im thinking about dipping the bolts in black chrome and do a candy white faces instad of the yellow white-ish they have now. Thanks bro :thumbup:


----------



## mk3FTW. (May 4, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Im hoping to get them apart next week, buying tires for my spare rollers and taking my time. Im thinking about dipping the bolts in black chrome and do a candy white faces instad of the yellow white-ish they have now. Thanks bro :thumbup:


 That's gonna be dope as ****! Can't wait to see it! I got my wheels yesterday


----------



## DylansVRT (Nov 11, 2011)

*Dope*

:thumbupope man! glad to see another nice dub in florida!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

mk3FTW. said:


> That's gonna be dope as ****! Can't wait to see it! I got my wheels yesterday


 Awesome! :thumbup: 


DylansVRT said:


> :thumbupope man! glad to see another nice dub in florida!:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks man:thumbup: 

Sneak peek of a couple of new pics


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

do you have any pics of where you mounted the switches and pics of your trunk setup going to bag my gti in a couple of months:thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> do you have any pics of where you mounted the switches and pics of your trunk setup going to bag my gti in a couple of months:thumbup:


 Its a work in proggress, everything is in the cup holder area right now. Ill be finishing up everyhting little by little. Ive been buying other stuff getting the car ready for SoWo so the air set up has been on the back burner since I rarely drive it anyway.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you noticed any negative effects from removing your fsb?


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Micket said:


> Have you noticed any negative effects from removing your fsb?


To be honest, someone could have taken it out without telling me and I wouldnt have noticed. Go for it :thumbup:


----------



## ChristopherWallace (Jun 28, 2011)

any lower by removing your front sway?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great, dude! Love the Gottis :beer:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

ChristopherWallace said:


> any lower by removing your front sway?


Yes, acctually its what was holding me up, I didnt really _need_ the frame notch, since I was literally the thickness of a leaf from laying frame but since I was there anyway I went for it. :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> looks great, dude! Love the Gottis :beer:


Thanks Andrew :thumbup: They are currently apart, I have no idea what route Im going with them, in the meantime, Im doing a mirror polish on the lips :beer:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

From a set my buddy Jacob Tompkins shot in Ybor city Fl. amazing work :thumbup:

Light painting anyone?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

any pics of the management?


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

:thumbup: Cant wait till I get mine put in!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

d1rtyj4k3 said:


> any pics of the management?


In the works, like I said above everything is the cup holder area :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Landed on Air Society, peep the pics, too lazy to post them myself 

http://www.airsociety.net/2012/02/love-hate-bagged-mk3-gti/


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

jettahead99 said:


> Landed on Air Society, peep the pics, too lazy to post them myself
> 
> http://www.airsociety.net/2012/02/love-hate-bagged-mk3-gti/


:thumbup: looking good man!


----------



## meneuno (Mar 23, 2012)

to lay frame:
summarize what you did remove/add/tweak? 

(U mentioned em but they're different posts:laugh


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

meneuno said:


> to lay frame:
> summarize what you did remove/add/tweak?
> 
> (U mentioned em but they're different posts:laugh


the laughing emoticon does not make your lazy ass request any less lazy

(i apologize to the OP, didn't mean to take anything away from this car or thread - car looks impeccable :thumbup


----------



## meneuno (Mar 23, 2012)

hyphytrain203 said:


> the laughing emoticon does not make your lazy ass request any less lazy
> 
> (i apologize to the OP, didn't mean to take anything away from this car or thread - car looks impeccable :thumbup


:what: :facepalm:
why does this concern you? :screwy:


----------

